# Possible osteosarcoma in six-year-old male



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. I'm so sad that you found us under these circumstances. Cancer is such a horrible disease. You and Bailey will be in our thoughts in the coming days. Please keep us posted on the diagnosis.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

SO glad you're getting him to a specialist quickly. I for sure will keep him and your family in my prayers. Please keep us posted. Oh, and yes dogs get along great with 3 legs. As our vets says, dogs come with 3 legs and a spare.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I am so sorry you are going through this, he is very young.
I will keep Bailey in my prayers.
(((HUGS)))


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm very sorry to hear that you and your family are going through this. 6 is very young, but it does happen in this breed. I lost my Ginger at 5 to lymphoma. 

I am glad you are going to a specialist, so please keep us updated. Everyone is correct, though, dogs do extremely well on 3 legs.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry that you and Bailey are going through this. He is so young. We will keep you all in our thoughts and prayers. Please let us know how your appointment goes this week.


----------



## jchena (Mar 19, 2011)

Many, many thanks for the replies. It's the uncertainty that's so difficult - and he is young. (And, of course, the best dog a family could ever ask for!) I'm trying to stay positive.


----------



## tob (Nov 29, 2010)

Praying for Bailey now. 

Dear God, please take care little Bailey and her family. You brought them into our world to let us learn and feel how great and enduring your forever love is and so we find it on earth. They are angles in disguise and not just souless animals. So, dear God, pls look after this angel Bailey of yours. She has done the job well you sent her to do in this world but she could still do more if you let her and you will never regret for giving her a few mores years to continue to share the love with her family. Amen.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Gosh, I'm really sorry you are facing this. I hope you get a nice benign diagnosis at biopsy. Keep us posted.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

welcome to the forum. I'm so sorry to hear you're going through this. You and Bailey will be in my thoughts.


----------



## jchena (Mar 19, 2011)

Question for all of you - have you heard whether a biopsy is normal procedure for suspected bone cancer? I'm hearing different things that he should go straight to an oncologist and that a biopsy is painful and expensive, but I don't know how it can be diagnosed otherwise? Bailey was just in the front yard with us and kept trying to jump in my car even though we weren't going anywhere.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My golden Selka was diagnosed with osteosarcoma by the xray. Several vets looked at the xrays and were 99% sure. We could not remove his front leg as he was 11, had some problems with his back legs and they would have had to remove his entire shoulder. So we chose palliative care. He only lived seven weeks, even with many various pain treatments, it was too painful.

With a young dog and a rear leg, I would definitely amputate. Hopefully he will be fine.
I am praying it is not cancer and I don't know what to tell you about the biopsy. I would talk to the specialist before you do anything. God bless you.


----------



## jchena (Mar 19, 2011)

I shouldn't be surprised that golden owners are such a nice group of people. Thanks to all of you - this has been incredibly difficult. Hoping for the best...


----------



## cprcheetah (Apr 26, 2009)

I am so sorry you guys are going through this. I went through it with a Giant Schnauzer. Will keep you and your family in my thoughts for a good outcome.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

You have my prayers and support for Bailey. 6 years is too young for something as evil as cancer. I am hoping for the best outcome this week. Hopefully with him being young that will help increase his recovery odds if it is osteosarcoma. Hang in there, you have alot of people here that understand what you are going through.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying for you and Bailey-so many people on here can share their experience, strength and hope with you.


----------

